# Rabbit, Chicken, and ABT's - QView



## xjcamaro (Oct 8, 2012)

With rabbit season quickly approaching us here in PA, we cleaned out the freezer of all of last years rabbit and had one final smoke before we begin this season. I only had about 6 rabbits worth of meat left. So i decided to pick up some chicken thighs to do as well. I also grabbed some hungarian hot wax peppers from the garden and made my version of ABT. As usual everything came out awesome! So we gathered some family around and had a nice feast.

Enjoy

Hear are the two bowls of meat in their brine. One bowl of rabbit and one bowl of chicken thighs. I placed bags of water on top to hold everything down. I just used my poultry brine that i use for chicken and rabbit, consists of water, vinegar, salt, onion powder, garlic powder, celery salt, basil, and cajun seasoning. I usually mix all that up and let it simmer for a while then let it cool before i put in on the meat. I then let the meat sit in the brine overnight.













IMG_20121006_160114_082.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Here is the rabbit out of the brine and rinsed off ready for what lies ahead.













IMG_20121007_135128_486.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Now here is the best part. I then wrap all the rabbit in bacon to keep it from drying out. Here is the rabbit all wrapped up! The second tray had all the back straps on it. I sprinkle a little cajun seasoning on them before they go in.













IMG_20121007_135844_423.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Here is the chicken thighs. These were just rinsed off from the brine and skin pulled back and doused with poulty rub under the skin. then flipped over and rubbed again with the rub.













IMG_20121007_142517_222.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Now here are my buffalo turds. I took hungarian hot wax peppers straigh from the garden and hollowed them out and cut them into about 2 in chunks. I then took cream cheese and mixed in a bunch of minced garlic. Then I stuff the chunks with the cream cheese mix and wrap it in bacon.

Here are my seperate parts.













IMG_20121007_132048_098.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Here is the chunk of pepper stuffed with the cream cheese.













IMG_20121007_132950_103.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Then all wrapped in bacon and a toothpick through it for easy grabbing and to hold the bacon on.













IMG_20121007_133920_204.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






I put them all in a pie pan for smoking, just to keep the mess down.













IMG_20121007_133933_712.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






So now its time to put all of this into the smoker with hickory wood, at about 250* for about 2 1/2 hours.













IMG_20121007_142942_043.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Here it is about half way through.













IMG_20121007_153646_374.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Now here is the finished products, the rabbit and chicken.













IMG_20121007_170410_885.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






and the ABT's













IMG_20121007_170415_507.jpg



__ xjcamaro
__ Oct 8, 2012






Everything was mmmm mmmmmmm goooooood! Nice and tender and juicy! So now i have to make sure and hit those rabbits this year so we have plenty to smoke next year!

Thanks for looking!

Jason


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2012)

What a great smoke. Everything is better with bacon


----------



## rdknb (Oct 8, 2012)

That looks very good, well done


----------



## bamafan (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice looking grub. Haven't had any rabbit for over a year , looks yummy with the bacon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2012)

I want some rabbit your looks awesome and I'm sure it taste a good as it looks.


----------



## mikelp30 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great  I haven't had rabbit in a longtime .


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd love some RACALLY RABBIT!!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2012)

It's time to massacre some of these flower eating Rodents around here , I have to find some one that will let shoot on their land , the Cops don't appreciate firing off in Town.

Thanks for the idea , now where is that .44...


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 24, 2012)

We ended up with one of the best first days of the season in a long time. Came home with 7 rabbits. Now we have 4 more weeks before the season closes for deer season then comes back in around christmas and is open again until the end of February. If we keep having weeks like this past one, you guys can expect alot more rabbit posts!


----------



## frosty (Oct 24, 2012)

Bunnies look beautiful!!!!  The bacon is a nice addition.  Great looking peppers too!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice job! Looks great dude.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nicely done.  Since I don't hunt any longer I guess I will have to find some commercially available rabbit or make friends with a rabbit hunter willing to part with the meat...doubtful.

Ah well, guess I'll stick with pork & beef.


----------

